# Got these two finished



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 4, 2016)

Had these in the shot with the toothpick sticking into the shelf the other day so i finished them out. Snakewood on the Sharp Finger and Elk on the boot knife....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Top one have a home Pappy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2016)

Pap you're really putting out some cool cutters, slicers, whackers (Bowies) and stickers. Keep 'em coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2016)

Pappy you are a machine!! Nice knives!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 5, 2016)

the sharp finger has no home yet...waiting on the sheaths to come in I ordered a few of them....


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2016)

PM coming your way...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 5, 2016)

just noticed I spelled "shop" shot...LOL this dadburned keyboard doesn't know how to spell.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 5, 2016)

The sharp finger is headed to a new home...thank you rocky1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you sir... PayPal should be there!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> just noticed I spelled "shop" shot...LOL this dadburned keyboard doesn't know how to spell.....


Fat fingers Pappy!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 5, 2016)

Fat Fingers.......I love it LOL


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

You're putting out some spectacular knives Pappy! Great grab @rocky1! Tony


----------

